# Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen



## raxrue (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo und guten Tag.....wir sind Pächter eines sehr Hechtstarken Sees und haben vor kurzen einen netten Stamm Zander gekauft :m. Um die Zander ein wenig in der Liebe und Vermehrung zu Unterstützen ist die Überlegung aufgekommen ein Paar Zanderbruthilfen zu bauen.Da trotz Googeln nicht viel Herausgekommen ist wie das ganze in bezug Größe  und Aufbau gemacht werden müsste, wollte ich mal Fragen wie diese Bruthilfen aussehen könnten.Eine Info wo ich habe, besagt ,das mann vielleicht Baustahlmatten auf Größe schneidet,Rundbiegt und dann mit einem Bündel Zweigen befüllt und mit einem Stein beschwert in ca 2-3 Meter Wassertiefe versenkt...also wenn ein paar clevere Tipps auftauchen wäre das echt Klasse  und würde auch mit Erfahrungsberichten Belohnt :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Was ausgezeichnet funktioniert, sind ausgediente Weihnachtsbäume! Am besten Nordmanntannen, die werden wegen der weichen Nadeln besonders gern angenommen! Ich kenne zahlreiche Berichte, wo mit dieser Methode hervorragende Ergebnisse erzielt wurden.#6

Aber natürlich ohne Lichterkette...die haben´s beim Sex lieber dunkel....


----------



## sven123 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Hallo,
um den Zandern beim Ablaichen zu helfen nimmst du einfach  Wacholderzweige und machst daraus eine Matte. Ähnlich eines  Fußabtreters.
Versenkst das ganze in etwa 1 Meter Wassertiefe und dann hast du schon alles was du brauchst.
Wenn du Weihnachtsbäume nimmst, achte drauf das sie nicht zu alt sind, also noch Nadeln haben.
Achso und Googel ergibt nichts;+ Hier mal paar links.

http://www.asv-sandweier.de/Bilder/bilder_Zandernester.html

http://www.bfv-mbteg.de/slideshow/slideme/jugend/2009/zandernester2009/index.php

http://www.asv-friedrichshafen.de/verein/Bildergalerien/Zandernester2008.pdf

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sneep (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Hallo,

ich frage mich, ob der Besatz eines "sehr hechtstarken Gewässers" mit Zander ein Glanzlicht der Gewässerbewirtschaftung war, wohl eher nicht.

Je geeigneter ein Gewässer für Hecht ist, desto ungeeigneter für Zander. 

Als Laichhilfe kann man im Grunde alles einbringen, was dem Zander als Unterlage dienen kann, um die Eier nicht in den Schlamm legen zu müssen.

Organische Materialien, wie zum Beispiel Tannenbäume, geben Stoffe ins Wasser ab und sollte nach der Saison auf jeden Fall geborgen werden.

Besser finde ich Kokosmatten oder Laichbürsten.

Um den richtigen Ort zu finden, muss man experimentieren.
Am besten lehnt man sich an bekannte Laichplätze an.

Auch bei der Tiefe muss man experimentieren. Je klarer das Wasser, desto tiefer. Die Larven sterben ab bei zu viel Licht.

Die Milchner bewachen das Nest, daher auf Abstände achten, sonst kommt es dauern zu Kämpfen. Zur Laichzeit rate ich das Gebiet mit den Laichhilfen zu sperren. Die Männchen greifen jeden Kunstköder in der Nähe des Nestes sofort an.

All zu große Erwartungen an den zukünftigen Zanderbestand solltet ihr aber aus den o.g. Gründen nicht haben.

SnEEp


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Im großen und ganzen gebe ich "Sneep" recht.
Nur Laichbürsten und Kokosmatten halte ich in Teichen nicht für Ideal, da sie leicht von Schmutz überzogen werden.

Ich empfehle auch Tannenbäume, sie müssen allerdings schon dürr sein dann geben sie auch keine Stoffe ab.
Eine andere möglichkeit ist auch Reisigbündel (natürlich auch dürr) einzubringen.
Die Laichhilfen würde ich aber nach der Laichzeit entfernen und im folgenden Jahrneu einbringen.

Zanderbesatz empfehle ich aber nur  bei trüben Wasser!
Ist das Wasser klar nur Hechte!
Beide Fischarten empfehle ich nur bei Großen Teichen oder Seen!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Da ich jetzt auch bald Gewässerwart bin und die derzeitige Besatzpolitik so ganz und gar nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht (auschließlich fangfähige Fische) sollen Zandernester mein erstes eigenes Projekt werden.

In erster Linie kommen drei verschiedene Gewässer in Frage.
In allen scheint bereits ein (geringer) "natürlicher" Bestand zu Existieren, da ich dort immer wieder Untermaßige fangen konnte bzw. Brutfischchen aus einem Aal herausgeschnitten habe.

Das eine ist ein ca. 10ha großer Baggerweiher, Grund eher schlammig, Wasser recht trüb.
Badewanne mit gut 2m Tiefe.
(Zu?) hoher Bestand an Karpfen und Brachsen, die hervorragend abwachsen.
Bei anderen Weissfischen ist der Bestand fraglich:
Rotaugen und -federn wurden heuer gut besetzt, vorher waren diese nur selten zu fangen (dann aber sehr gut im Futter).

Das zweite ist ein Baggersee ähnlicher Größe, aber bis zu 9m tief, zahlreiche Barschberge vorhanden.
Grund kiesig, Wasser eher trüb, Rotaugen (und Brachsen) sehr reichlich.
Kondition hat allerdings nach massivem Karpfenbesatz im letzten Jahr deutlich abgenommen...
Außerdem gibt es reichlich Minibarsche (ca.10cm) und Lauben.
Hecht selten, aber forellengemästet (ein Besatz/p.a.)

Das dritte ist ein mooriger Waldweiher mit ca. 2ha, Tiefe großteils <1,2m, ein Bereich scheint aber etwas tiefer zu sein (muß da erst loten).
Bestand an Rotaugen/-federn und kleinen Güstern (im Schnitt 15cm) schein hoch zu sein.

Ich hab überlegt, einfach (beschwerte) Christbäume im Winter auf´s Eis zu legen und diese event. mit Bojen zu markieren.

Was gilt es zu beachten?

Sollten die Nester einzeln, oder eher in Gruppen ausgebracht werden?
Wie groß sollten die Abstände zwischen den Einzelnestern (und/oder Gruppen) sein?
Wie viele Nester sind sinnvoll?
Wo sollten sie plaziert werden?

Was fällt Euch sonst noch dazu ein?

Ich bin völliger Neuling auf dem Gebiet und der Lehrgang findet erst im Frühjahr statt.
Wenn ich also irgendwelche grundlegenden Denkfehler gemacht hab, sagt´s mir bitte!

Bin über jeden Rat dankbar!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Fin (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Nadelbäume? Ist das wirklich sinnvoll? Kann leider deine Fragen nicht beantworten, jedoch habe ich mal gesehen wie diese Teile hier als Zandernester verwendet wurden:

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=5f56a3-1350909893.jpg

Diese Nester (3 Stück) wurden in Ufernähe(Schongebiete) versenkt und mit Bojen gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

@Nachtschwärmer78

Ich würde dir den trüben Baggersee mit 9mtr. tiefe zum Zanderbesatz (Zuchthilfe) empfehlen.
Zander liebt drübes Wasser und festen Grund!

Tannenbäume würde ich nur dürre einbringen, ebenso eignen sich auch wie schon angesprochen dürre Wacholder Büsche(alles was feine Zweige hat)

Die Laichhilfen sollten einzeln Positioniert werden da der Zander seinen Laich bewacht!
Die Stellen sollten festen Grund haben und nicht hell sein. Zanderbrut ist empfindlich gegen Licht!

Ansonsten ist ja schon alles angesprochen worden.


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Moin

In einem meiner Privatteiche ziehe ich auch erfolgreich Zander.

Die Laichhilfen sind handelsübliche Abtreter aus'n Baumarkt(Fußmatte aus Plaste),und zwar die grünen matten mit aufstehenden Plastikdornen die so aussehen wie Tannennadeln.

Die hab ich auf eine Waschbetonplatte geklebt (2 Stk. auf eine Platte),kann man auch anderwärtig festmachen wie man will.

Die Zander Eier kleben hervoragend an der matte (am Dorn) fest und haben eine gleichmassige durchflutung (die hochstehenden Plastikdorne machens möglich),man muss die Platte nur jeden frühling (Februar März) gereinigt ablegen und die Zander nehmen sie dankend an.

Ich glaube jeder hat sich schon irgendwann irgendwo mal die Schuhe auf so einer matte abgetreten.

Und man kann sie Jahrelang immer und immer wieder nutzen,ausser man verliert sie im See oder anderwärtig.


|wavey:


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Danke Für die Antworten!

In allen Gewässern werden seit langem Zander besetzt.
Aber nur fangfähig.
Manchmal liegt die Verlust/Rückfangquote bei nahezu 100%.

Mir geht bei der Aktion v.a. unseren Mitgliedern zu zeigen, daß wir Bestände aufbauen können.
Manche Mitglieder glauben leider, daß Fische in der Fischzucht gemacht werden...|uhoh:

Die untermaßigen die ich fange dürfte es also gar nicht geben, außer es wurde "falsch gesetzt".

Leider werde ich hier erst mal viel überzeugungsarbeit leisten müssen!
Daher sollte das Projekt möglichst wenig Kosten und Aufwand machen...

Drum die Idee mit den Christbäumen!

Für eine längerfristige Planung sind Eure Vorschläge wirklich interresant!

Sind denn "ein paar" Christbäume im Wasser an den größeren Gewässern wirklich ein Problem???

Und in dem Waldweiher fallen ohnehin ständig Fichtennadel, -zweige und Zapfen.
Da gehören sie doch zu Gewässerbiologie?!?

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Hi Nachtschwärmer78,
ich habe auch mal versucht eine Laichhilfe in ein Gewässer einzubringen.

Dazu habe ich eine Europalette genommen, mit "Wurstgarn" Tannenzweige darauf gebunden und dann an den 4-Ecken die Europalette mit Pflanzringen beschwert. 

Das ganze haben wir dann bei dickem Eis an die gewünschte Stelle auf dem See transportiert und einfach gewartet bis es Frühling wurde. 

Obs funktioniert hat weiß ich nicht, ich hab mir zwar die genaue GPS-Position gespeichert, habe aber nicht bedacht, dass das Ding bei der Eisschmelze noch "wandern" kann - was es aber tat. Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr wo in dem See es liegt


----------



## Syntac (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Da ist auch die Frage, ob das gerade gesunken ist


----------



## Fin (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Sind denn "ein paar" Christbäume im Wasser an den größeren Gewässern wirklich ein Problem???
> 
> Und in dem Waldweiher fallen ohnehin ständig Fichtennadel, -zweige und Zapfen.
> Da gehören sie doch zu Gewässerbiologie?!?



Das ist die Frage. Aber gerade bei Renaturierungsmaßnahmen von Waldbächen und Waldweihern werden diese immer "Entfichtet" bzw. von Nadelbäumen befreit. Neben der Versauerung können auch noch weitere negative Faktoren auftreten, jedoch spielt das bei deinem vorhaben keine Rolle. Kannst ja Erlen-Weiden-Wachholder-Fichten-Zweige verarbeiten und versenken. Muss ja kein ganzer Baum sein!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*



> Die Laichhilfen sind handelsübliche Abtreter aus'n Baumarkt(Fußmatte aus Plaste),und zwar die grünen matten mit aufstehenden Plastikdornen die so aussehen wie Tannennadeln.



Hast du da vllt. mal nen Link?
Ich wollte mal solche Kokosmatten kaufen, aber die wollten da im Baumarkt 17€ oder so pro Stück.


----------



## gründler (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Hallo franz

Ich habe gestern schon geguckt ob es die im Netz gibt um sie euch zu zeigen,habe aber solche leider nicht gefunden.

Es sind auch keine Kokosmatten sondern Vollplaste,sieht aus wie Tannenadeln die aufrecht geklebt wurden,ist aber in eins hergestellt/gegossen worden.

Ich habe sie von Toom,Stk.für 7,95€ in grün,wenn ich mich recht erinnere (ist schon länger her).

Must du mal die Baumärkte bei euch abgucken,oder durch Zufall irgendwo im Netz finden.

|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Hallo Gründler,
meinst du vielleicht sowas:
http://www.amazon.de/Xclou-274570-Allwettermatte-60-gr%C3%BCn/dp/B003LXXLMC/ref=pd_cp_k_0

@Syntac
Ja, wir wollten ja eigentlich die Dinger kontrolliert versenken. Aber das Eis war so dick, da war mit dem Fuchsschwanz nix zu machen  Nächstes mal bin ich schlauer... dann wird die Stihl mal losgelassen :q


----------



## gründler (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

@Franz

Jo solche in der art sind das,nur das ich einzelne Tannennadeln habe (also tausende nebeneinander).

Diese sind ja unten rund zusammen geschweißt,meine sind einzelnd festgemacht.

Aber ich denke die im link sollten auch gehen.


Sollte es im Gewässer viele Algen geben oder anderwärtige Probleme die die matte "dicht" machen,muss sie zum Frühling hin mit einem Hochdruckreiniger gesäubert werden,sonst kann es sein das die Zander die matte nicht annehmen weil zu veralgt....etc.
|wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Was auch funktioniert, sind Straßenbesen.

Diese kann man beliebig in der Größe auf einem Brett zusammenschrauben und die Borsten sind dazu auch schön lang, so dass sie sich nicht so schnell zusetzen:

http://www.google.de/products/catal...=lJuHUIjnMYn1sgbdrYGYAw&sqi=2&ved=0CEAQ8wIwAA


----------



## TJ. (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Hi
Weis nicht genau wo es war aber ich hab mal wo was von den Laichbürsten für Karpfen gelesen

http://www.amazon.de/Sonstige-150x15cm-Ablaichb%C3%BCrste/dp/B005IMZ4GK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351106492&sr=8-2

Preislich nicht wirklich teurer als die Fußabstreifer und lange weiche Bürsten sind es auch.

Für Zander wurden diese zu Nestern verschlungen und abgesenkt.

Nur mal so als gedankengang meiner seits.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sneep (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Hallo,

bei allen Laichhilfen aus Kunststoff darauf achten, dass diese keine Weichmacher enthalten dürfen. 

Weichmacher können den Laich schädigen.

Bei einer Kunststofffussmatte bin ich da sehr skeptisch.
Die meisten gängigen Kunststoffe sind nicht frei davon.

Laichbürsten für Karpfen und Kois hingegen, sind aus einem speziellen Kunststoff ohne Weichmacher.

Sie sind für Zandernester gut geeignet, aber nicht wirklich preiswert.

Sie sollten unbedingt nach der Saison aus dem Wasser entfernt und mit einem Dampfstrahler gründlich gereinigt werden.

Nach der Zanderlaichzeit kann man sie noch als Laichhilfe für Cypriniden einsetzen. 
Dazu baut man aus Abwasserrohren einen schwimmenden Rahmen, in den man die Bürsten einhängen kann.

SNEEp


----------



## raxrue (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich frage mich, ob der Besatz eines "sehr hechtstarken Gewässers" mit Zander ein Glanzlicht der Gewässerbewirtschaftung war, wohl eher nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Hall.und guten Tag..wir haben schon einen schönen Zanderbestand im See und wollen eigendlich durch die Aktion ein Auffrischung des Bestandes erreichen..es freud uns aber auch das es so hervorragende Vorschläge hier giebt und wie werden auf alle Fälle mal einen Mix von den Ideen ausprobieren und dann über die Ergebniss berichten..mit Bildern..


----------



## mokki (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Wie kontrolliert ihr denn ob Die Hilfen angenommen wurden?
Nur über verbesserte Fänge nach x Jahren ?


----------



## raxrue (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*



mokki schrieb:


> Wie kontrolliert ihr denn ob Die Hilfen angenommen wurden?
> Nur über verbesserte Fänge nach x Jahren ?


 
Tauchen im Frühjahr und dann natürlich in Zwei Jahren auch an der Population...


----------



## mokki (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Sieht man dann den Laich ?


----------



## Sneep (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*



mokki schrieb:


> Sieht man dann den Laich ?




Hallo,

wenn ich den Laich im Zandernest erkennen kann, ist es vermutlich schon so hell, dass die Larven geschädigt werden, da diese sehr lichtempfindlich sind.

Der Zander wählt immer eine Tiefe, in der das nicht passiert.

Die zu wählende Tiefe ist auch eine entscheidende Frage beim Einsatz der Laichhilfe.

Eine grobe Erfolgskontrolle hat man, wenn man in der Laichzeit mit Wobblern (ohne Haken) über die Nester fischt. Ist das Nest belegt, greift das Männchen an.

Das macht dann aber bitte der Gewässerwart und nicht die Mitglieder und bitte nicht übertreiben!

SNEeP


----------



## gründler (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*



mokki schrieb:


> Wie kontrolliert ihr denn ob Die Hilfen angenommen wurden?
> Nur über verbesserte Fänge nach x Jahren ?


 

Moin

Anfang/Mitte Juni nehm ich ne Senke sowie Zugnetze,und Senke/ziehe ein teil der Jungzander ab,und setze sie dann um (aufteilen/abgeben....).Geht natürlich nur bei Privatvesitz,Vereinsgewässer...etc.muß man dann mit Vorstand abklären wie wo warum.

So sehe ich ob gutes oder schlechtes Jahr.


Zum sterben der Eier,das Männchen bewacht das Nest auch noch bis zu 3-4 Wochen nach,obwohl alle Eier abgestorben sein könnten,oder es schon sind. 

Sprich beim Kontrolltauchen wurden schon Zander gesehen die ein abgestorbenes Nest bewacht haben,und das nicht nur mal so als einzelfall,sondern das wurde schon öfter beobachtet,sie Putzen sogar das Nest weiter,bis sie wohl irgendwann aufhören.

Und das die Fußmatten Weichmacher inne haben der Laich schädigt,kann ich nicht behaupten(nix zu sagen),meine Fußmatten produzieren ganz guten Nachwuchs.Will das aber nicht in frage stellen,bei mir klappt es und das seit Jahren und fertich.

Da machen mir die täglichen abgerissenen Gummifische und co.schon mehr sorgen,und um das Hängerrisko noch zu erhöhen,empfiehlt man zb.hier im AB immer wieder gerne Angstdrillinge,das hält die Umwelt sauberer und der Händler freut sich. 


#h


----------



## Pepe.nt (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Hallo
Schaut mal Hier

www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/ah_34_komplett.pdf

Lg vlpepe


----------



## Pepe.nt (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Hallo
Kriege das mit dem Link nicht hin ! ;+
Schaut mal unter ( Angler Heute nummer 34 )

Lg vlpepe


----------



## prinz1 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

hi pepe

hier dein link, habs mal richtig fertig gestellt. sehr interessant übrigens!
danke dafür!
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/ah_34_komplett.pdf

der prinz


----------



## Pepe.nt (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*



prinz1 schrieb:


> hi pepe
> 
> hier dein link, habs mal richtig fertig gestellt. sehr interessant übrigens!
> danke dafür!
> ...



Danke dafür! Wir wollen davon auch ein paar bauen 

Lg vlpepe


----------



## gründler (29. März 2013)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Zwar nicht Zander.....aber für alle Besitzer von Seen Auen Fluß.....Gewässerwarte....etc.ein anregungsreicher film.

http://www.youtube.com/user/AnAngler


#h


----------



## u-see fischer (29. März 2013)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*



mokki schrieb:


> Wie kontrolliert ihr denn ob Die Hilfen angenommen wurden?
> Nur über verbesserte Fänge nach x Jahren ?



Wir haben mal im See Tannenbäume versenkt, im darauffolgenden Sommer gabs an der Stelle auf einmal kleine Zander an der Stippe.
Leider haben Haubentaucher die Zander auch schnell endeckt und somit uns auch über die Annahme der Laichhilfe unterrichtet.


----------



## phirania (30. März 2013)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

das,mit den weihnachts bäumen machen die angler in den rhurverbandseen für barsche zum ablaichen und um den laich damit aus dem see herraus zubekommen.


----------



## uwe2855 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zanderbruthilfen Selberbauen*

Ich hol diesen Trööt mal wieder hoch.

Also, ich habs mit Laichhilfen versucht.
Im Jahr 2012 mit auf Baustahlmatten gebundenen Fichtenzweigen. Ergebnis: Null Zanderlaich, aber Barschlaich ohne Ende.
In diesem Jahr mit Kokosfußmatten. Ergebnis: Zanderlaich
Zwar nicht auf allen Matten, denn offensichtlich suchen die Laichzander nur bestimmte, relativ kleine Gewässerabschnitte auf, an denen sie überhaupt ablaichen.

Wie waren denn eure Ergebnisse?


----------

